# opera summer courses???



## angelv (Dec 9, 2012)

i am studying opera in a Greek conservatory and i am really interesting in going abroad (Berlin, Munich) in order to enlighten my knowledge in opera singing!

Does someone knows where i could have some courses during the summer? i was thinking for a month or more..

in my research i couldn't find more than one..
http://www.topopera.com/

please help....I'm looking forward in your messages!!!


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

This site has a searchable list of summer programs and young artist programs (YAP's):

http://www.auditionsplus.com/index.php

I'm familiar with a few of the summer programs here in the US, but not in Europe.


----------

